# Pinellas County Actual Sales Prices



## Ubil (Feb 27, 2010)

Is there a way to find out the actual sales prices for a timeshare in Pinellas County without paying a fee?  

I have been on the Pinellas County website and looked at the Official Records.  It shows the deeds that have been recorded, but not the sales prices.  To get the details of the deed (and I am assuming the sales price would be included with the details) you have to become a subscriber for $60 (one-time membership fee)  plus $5 for up to 100 searches per month.   I'd rather not pay that for a one time search.

Can anyone confirm that the details include the sales price?  I'd hate to pay the subscriber fee and then find out that the sales prices are not included.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't know about timeshares in Pinellas county, but regular condos show the sales price on the website.  Give me an address of a timeshare in Pinellas and I'll see what I see.

Nancy

ps.  Live in Pinellas part-time.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 27, 2010)

The deeds would not show the sales price anyway.
Most deeds recite a nominal amount ($10.00) simply as a device to show that some consideration was paid in exchange for the deed.  Technically, it is possible to devine the sales price from the amount of doc-stamps paid, as they are a factor of the sales price and often notated on the deed.

A more efficient mechanism might be to do a search on e-bay for completed auctions/sales.


----------



## Ubil (Feb 27, 2010)

Nancy - I'm interested in Redington Ambassador.  They have asking prices on the web site, but I don't see the actual sales price anywhere.

Talent312 - thanks.  I did try ebay, but didn't find any completed sales for this timeshare.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry, all I can see is the entire complex, not individual units.

Nancy


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 27, 2010)

You might get some guidance from the County's Property Appraiser's Office. They likely tracks sales prices of individual units in order to formulate the taxable value of the resort. Someone there may be willing to pull up some recent sales.


----------



## theo (Feb 28, 2010)

*No...*



Ubil said:


> Is there a way to find out the actual sales prices for a timeshare in Pinellas County without paying a fee?
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the details include the sales price?  I'd hate to pay the subscriber fee and then find out that the sales prices are not included.



Even without any such subscription, you can easily see any and all Pinellas County deeds on line, in complete and unabridged PDF form, in their entirety. The deeds do not include actual sales price but, as already mentioned, just a nominal "consideration" figure which has no bearing whatsoever on the actual transaction. As also already mentioned, if there are margin notes about "doc stamp" costs (not always the case), you can deduce the actual sales cost that way.  

I am personally familiar with the specific property you reference. The same  agent handles resale weeks for both this property and that of Bay & Beach Club a bit further north. Market values fluctuate, but you can be assured (in both resort instances) that with agent commission reflected in "wish list" prices found on the respective web sites, these are maximum (...more than maximum, actually) prices. If you can find the same weeks in a private resale, a *general* rule of thumb might be to figure on paying 25% (or more) less than those web site prices.


----------



## wcfr1 (Mar 4, 2010)

Talent and Theo are right on the money.

Here is a link to a local timeshare dealer who reps a number of local timeshares. http://www.suncoastvacationcondos.com/resales

This site says that you can see prices for each area timeshare on their respective web site. 

Mine for example is Bay and Beach Club just up the road from my house. Like most timesahre listings, prices are all over the place. Pick what you want and make an offer.


----------

